# Victoria Hospital Swindon



## chelle (Dec 18, 2007)

This hospital opened in september 1888 at a cost of £1,960! Mr Read the local architect intended it to have 6 beds,but during the hospitals opening ceremony,donations were asked for and indeed given and the hospital swelled to 10 beds.Eventually the hospital had space for 10 sick beds and 2 accident beds.By 1959 the hospital`s role as a general one declined due to newly opened Princess Margerets Hospital.Over the years the Victoria has provided more than 50 gynae beds,10 infectious disease rooms,a child assessment unit and an outpatient x-ray dept.The Prospect foundation had 10 beds here in the late 80`s then in 1993 the hospital became home to 40 psychiatric patients..some coming from the about to be closed Roundway Mental Hospital in Devizes.Now the hospital is being part demolished and redeveloped into...yes you`ve guessed already..unaffordable appartments for new buyers!
Sorry for the war n peace intro...some pics
Frontage



Brunel Ward



View over single storey wards



Sluice room..its been nicked already!



This balcony will become part of a flat,sorry appartment.



These rooms will make lovely big living rooms



On Dean ward now..cant believe all this is to be trashed



Inside reception near the childrens units



The Sadler Circus



Cute pully toy,shame it couldnt be used again



Old mortuary...been used as a......



Stores!!



These pics only show a fraction of this site to honest...take a look at the rest to get the bigger picture...many thanxx for your taking time to stop by.
http://news.webshots.com/album/561697194OchUua


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the front of the building, Chelle. It's almost identical to the adult education building in Seaton...must have been built around the same time I expect. Some lovely features inside too.

Cheers
Eileen


----------



## King Al (Dec 19, 2007)

Cool place, like barth room pic, Shame about the childrens bit I always find those a bit depresing


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 19, 2007)

Really nice place and photo's. Good Work

S


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice to see a hospital in good condition, I'm sure it wont stay that way for long 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 19, 2007)

Good stuff, Rare to find a NHS hospital with beds left behind! They're usually very good about stripping them out.


----------



## chelle (Dec 19, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Good stuff, Rare to find a NHS hospital with beds left behind! They're usually very good about stripping them out.



Many thanxx for all comments on the pics...we were told that the beds are being sent out to Jamaica for use in their hospitals so they wont just get trashed.


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks a good explore. As has been said I was a bit stunned that the beds were left behind, I'll remember that next time I read in the paper that patients are being turned away because there are no beds. Never fails to amaze me the equipment that is left behind. It just goes to show the wool that is being pulled over the publics eyes when it comes to the NHS.

Simon-G


----------

